# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  ΕΕΤΤ:Εξαιρούνται της υποχρέωσης αδειοδότησης οι κεραίες WiFi

## nc

Από ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

ΚΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ

Την εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση αδειοδότησης των ειδικών κεραιών εξωτερικού χώρου που χρησιμοποιούνται για να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Wi-Fi αποφάσισε πρόσφατα η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ .

Πρόκειται για τις μικρές κεραίες που εξυπηρετούν κατά κύριο λόγο ασύρματα τοπικά δίκτυα υπολογιστών -γνωστά ως WLAN- που κάνουν χρήση του ελεύθερου φάσματος στις ζώνες συχνοτήτων 2,4 και 5,4 Ghz, κυρίως για παροχή υπηρεσιών πρόσβασης στο Internet.

Δίκτυα Wi-Fi είναι ήδη εγκατεστημένα σε αεροδρόμια, ξενοδοχεία, ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα κ.ά. Μέσω των συγκεκριμένων δικτύων, οι μετακινούμενοι χρήστες ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών έχουν τη δυνατότητα να συνδέονται ασύρματα στο Internet σε υψηλές ταχύτητες. Για τη σύνδεση είναι απαραίτητη η χρήση ειδικής κάρτας που τοποθετείται στον υπολογιστή και η ύπαρξη δικτύου Wi-Fi κοντά στο σημείο που βρίσκεται ο χρήστης.

Όπως επισημαίνεται σε ανακοίνωση της ΕΕΤΤ, η απόφαση αναμένεται να διευκολύνει φορείς και επιχειρήσεις στην παροχή γρήγορων ασύρματων συνδέσεων Internet, χωρίς χρονοβόρες διαδικασίες.

Επίσης, θα ενισχύσει περαιτέρω την εξάπλωση των συγκεκριμένων δικτύων υπολογιστών, συμβάλλοντας στην προώθηση της ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης στο Internet, δεδομένου ότι τα δίκτυα αυτά προσφέρουν υψηλές ταχύτητες μετάδοσης.

Σημειώνεται ότι η εκπεμπόμενη ισχύς από τις κεραίες των δικτύων Wi-Fi είναι μικρότερη από 1 Watt και συνεπώς πολύ κατώτερη των ορίων έκθεσης του κοινού σε ηλεκτρομαγνητικά πεδία.

Η απόφαση θα τεθεί σε ισχύ με τη δημοσίευσή της στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως.

----------


## argi

Σε πρόλαβαν....

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... ht=#268679

@rg!

----------


## nc

> Σε πρόλαβαν....
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2 ... ht=#268679
> 
> @rg!


OK, accepted!  :: 

Credits to donalt.  ::

----------


## acoul

Μήπως το AWMN αποτελέσει το AIX για όλους τους ISP που θα μοιράσουν Internet μέσα από το γρήγορο WiFi ?

----------


## bedrock

Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... 

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Μήπως το AWMN αποτελέσει το AIX για όλους τους ISP που θα μοιράσουν Internet μέσα από το γρήγορο WiFi ?


Είναι ρητορικό ή πραγματικό το ερώτημά σου?

----------


## JS

> Μήπως το AWMN αποτελέσει το AIX για όλους τους ISP που θα μοιράσουν Internet μέσα από το γρήγορο WiFi ?


Γιούπι !!!
Άντε γιατί 4 χρόνια που τρέχω στις ταράτσες αυτό ονειρευόμουν οτι θα γίνει μια μέρα. Επιτέλους !!!

----------


## azisi

> Από ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ
> 
> Την εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση αδειοδότησης των ειδικών κεραιών εξωτερικού χώρου που χρησιμοποιούνται για να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Wi-Fi αποφάσισε πρόσφατα η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ .


Τελικά αυτό μας επιτρέπει την ανέργεση ιστών αυθαίρετα και χωρίς έγκριση από πολεοδομία;

----------


## alasondro

αυτό αφορά και ιδιώτες;
γιατί αναφέρεται σε φορείς και επιχειρήσεις και υπηρεσίες wifi...

----------


## Acinonyx

> αυτό αφορά και ιδιώτες;
> γιατί αναφέρεται σε φορείς και επιχειρήσεις και υπηρεσίες wifi...


Δε μας ενδιαφέρει αν δεν λέει ότι είναι για ιδιώτες αφού αναφέρεται καθαρά ότι ισχύει για επιχειρήσεις...  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Από ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ
> 
> ΚΑΙ ΕΕΤΤ
> 
> Την εξαίρεση από την υποχρέωση αδειοδότησης των ειδικών κεραιών εξωτερικού χώρου που χρησιμοποιούνται για να παρέχουν υπηρεσίες Wi-Fi αποφάσισε πρόσφατα η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων ΕΕΤΤ .
> 
> 
> Τελικά αυτό μας επιτρέπει την ανέργεση ιστών αυθαίρετα και χωρίς έγκριση από πολεοδομία;


είδες πουθενά να αναφέρει την λέξη πολεοδομία?
ευτυχώς όμως από την υπόθεση nmount βγήκε και από κει μια ωραία απόφαση.

γενικά η ιστορία κινείται πολύ ωραία....
υπάρχει η ΕΕΤΤ που ελευθερώνει τις διαδικασίες αδειοδότησης για τις επιχειρήσεις (αλλά άνετα πρέπει να πιάνει και εμάς, έστω και στα πρότυπα Αγγλίας με το παράβολο)...
υπάρχει σχετική απόφαση Πολεοδομίας σχετικά με τον nmount....

το μόνο που μένει για λήξει το θέμα είναι μια επικοινωνία ΕΕΤΤ-Πολεοδομίας που ίσως κάνει την απόφαση Nmount να έχει ισχύ για όλους μας.

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> αυτό αφορά και ιδιώτες;
> γιατί αναφέρεται σε φορείς και επιχειρήσεις και υπηρεσίες wifi...
> 
> 
> Δε μας ενδιαφέρει αν δεν λέει ότι είναι για ιδιώτες αφού αναφέρεται καθαρά ότι ισχύει για επιχειρήσεις...





> γενικά η ιστορία κινείται πολύ ωραία....
> υπάρχει η ΕΕΤΤ που ελευθερώνει τις διαδικασίες αδειοδότησης για τις επιχειρήσεις (αλλά άνετα πρέπει να πιάνει και εμάς, *έστω και στα πρότυπα Αγγλίας με το παράβολο*)...


Είστε απίστευτοι!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> 2. Πολεοδομία και κεραιοσυστήματά μας. Πρόκειται για άλλη Αρχή, η οποία διατηρεί το δικαίωμά της να ελέγχει κατασκευές οι οποίες κρίνει ότι δεν είναι όπως πρέπει. Πρόθεση της ΕΕΤΤ είναι στην εισηγητική της έκθεση να εξαιρεθούν οι κεραίες μας.

----------


## papashark

> αυτό αφορά και ιδιώτες;
> γιατί αναφέρεται σε φορείς και επιχειρήσεις και υπηρεσίες wifi...


Λες και το έβγαλαν με καρμπόν  :: 


Αφορά και ιδιώτες και επιχειρήσεις, και wisp...  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

To ότι το wi-fi μπήκε στην τελική ευθεία για χρήση του χωρίς ειδικές άδειες, ίσως να είναι για καλό μας. Μπορεί όμως να μην είναι και για γλέντια τελικά...

Ο προβληματισμός μου πηγάζει από το ότι ίσως να αποτελέσει κίνητρο για τις εταιρίες που θα ήθελαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν ασύρματες συνδέσεις (ακόμα και isp) να χρησιμοποιήσουν τις ελεύθερες συχνότητες, προκειμένου να γλυτώσουν το κόστος της αδειοδότησης, όταν χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσουν ασύρματα links.

Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.

Οι ism συχνότητές απελευθερώνονται χωρίς τους περιορισμούς που θα εξασφάλιζαν τη μη εμπορική χρήση τους.

Επίσης, δεν φαίνεται να είμαστε προστατευμένοι από αντιοικολογικές εκπομπές, όπως είναι τα διάφορα SuperTurboDiesel πρότυπα ή οι εκπομπές από ακατάλληλες κεραίες και όλοι ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει αυτό.

Και να παρακαλάμε μην τυχόν και κάποιος isp αποφασίσει (δικαίως ή αδίκως - δεν το εξετάζω) τελικά να παρέχει last mile υπηρεσίες είτε στους 2.4 είτε στους 5.

Ίσως να μην είναι ξεκάθαρο το προς τα που πάνε τα πράγματα, σε καμία δήλωση δεν είδα όμως να αποκλείεται η εμπορική εκμετάλευση των συχνοτήτων που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Μακάρι να βγω λάθος και να είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος καταστροφολόγος.

Μέχρι τέλους όμως συνιστώ ψυχραιμία...

----------


## dti

Στέλιο οι προβληματισμοί σου είναι απόλυτα σωστοί. Ωστόσο, με δεδομένο οτι εκκρεμεί η εκχώρηση των αδειών για το WiMax, κάτι που προβλέπεται να αποφέρει σημαντικά έσοδα για το Δημόσιο, είναι σίγουρο οτι η ΕΕΤΤ θα "προστατεύσει" με τον τρόπο της το φάσμα.

Εδώ είναι και η νέα μεγάλη πρόκληση - ευκαιρία για το Σύλλογο:
Να παίξει πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο στην προώθηση της "οικολογικής" χρήσης του φάσματος, προωθώντας καλές πρακτικές και παρέχοντας σε όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους την τεχνογνωσία που έχουμε αναπτύξει, με σκοπό την προώθηση της ευρυζωνικότητας γενικότερα.

Ήδη υπάρχουν αρκετοί wireless isp's στην επαρχία. Δεν αποκλείεται να δούμε κάτι ανάλογο να αναπτύσσεται και σε μεγάλες αστικές περιοχές.
Ωστόσο, πολλοί είχαν γράψει παλιότερα οτι δεν βλέπουν λογική την ανάπτυξη τέτοιων δικτύων σε μεγάλες πόλεις.

----------


## nvak

> Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.


++++

----------


## Acinonyx

> Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.


wireless.surfer = wireless.surfer + 1;

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> ++++


Γιατί, περιμένατε ότι θα έβγαινε μια λύση κομένη και ραμένη στα μέτρα μας μόνο για εμάς που θα μας καθιστούσε κράτος εν κράτη στις συχνότητες ?

H EETT θέλει να δουλεύει για το καλό όλων των Ελλήνων και όχι μόνο για τα παιδάκια του awmn. Η ΕΕΤΤ θέλει να δουλεύει σύμφωνα με το τι γίνεται στην υπόλοιπη ΕΕ και όχι όπως βολεύει τον καθένα στην Ελλάδα ξεχωριστά.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σύμφωνα με την ΕΕ θα υπάρχουν και wisp.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να ανοιχτεί για όλους τους έλληνες, είτε ιδία χρήση, είτε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. Το τελευταίο είναι αυτό που τους νοιάζει περισσότερο, καθώς θα ξεπεταχτούν ένα σωρό wisp στην επαρχία που κοτσά στραβά θα προσφέρουν το ευρυζωνικό ίντερνετ που δεν μπορεί να προσφέρει ο πΟΤΕς....

----------


## MAuVE

> Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.


Είσαι ένα βήμα από το να καταλάβεις γιατί πρoσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια να κρατήσω λινκς στις συχνότητες των 2,4GHz.

Μέχρι το 2008 θα το έχουν καταλάβει όλοι.

----------


## dti

Γιατί πρέπει να παίζετε σε g και με full ισχύ (από την πλευρά του tse0123 τουλάχιστον) δεν μας είπατε...
Έχετε τόσο traffic που ξεπερνά τις δυνατότητες του 802.11b;
Αν όλοι όσοι είναι στην γύρω περιοχή παίξουν κι εκείνοι με τις ίδιες ρυθμίσεις, θα προχωρήσετε και στην εγκατάσταση ενισχυτών;  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από wireless.surfer
> 
> Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα νομιμότητας που μας αφορούσε, αλλά με ένα τρόπο που μπορεί να μας δημιουργήσει νέα προβλήματα.
> 
> 
> Είσαι ένα βήμα από το να καταλάβεις γιατί πρoσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια να κρατήσω λινκς στις συχνότητες των 2,4GHz.
> 
> Μέχρι το 2008 θα το έχουν καταλάβει όλοι.


  ::

----------


## dti

> Στέλιο οι προβληματισμοί σου είναι απόλυτα σωστοί. Ωστόσο, με δεδομένο οτι εκκρεμεί η εκχώρηση των αδειών για το WiMax, κάτι που προβλέπεται να αποφέρει σημαντικά έσοδα για το Δημόσιο, είναι σίγουρο οτι η ΕΕΤΤ θα "προστατεύσει" με τον τρόπο της το φάσμα.


Επιβεβαίωση;


Σχόλια της Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) σχετικά με την Δημόσια Διαβούλευση, για τη Δράση "Χρηματοδότηση Επιχειρήσεων για την Ανάπτυξη της Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης στις Περιφέρειες της Ελλάδας" της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας Α.Ε. 





> Παρατηρήσεις επί των Σχεδίων των Οδηγών της ∆ράσης 
> 2. ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙ ΤΩΝ Ο∆ΗΓΩΝ
> 
> Α. Ασύρματα ∆ίκτυα 
> Οι υποψήφιοι ανάδοχοι θα πρέπει, ενόψει των απαιτουμένων για την υλοποίηση του έργου διαδικασιών που προβλέπονται στις σχετικές κανονιστικές πράξεις της ΕΕΤΤ (π.χ. Κανονισμός Χορήγησης Ατομικών ∆ικαιωμάτων Χρήσης Συχνοτήτων, Κανονισμός Όρων Χρήσης Συχνοτήτων, Κανονισμός Κεραιών), να τις λάβουν υπόψη στα χρονοδιαγράμματα υλοποίησης των έργων τους. Αντίστοιχη πρόνοια θα πρέπει να ληφθεί και από την αναθέτουσα Αρχή, όσον αφορά τις τασσόμενες επί μέρους ή τελικές σχετικές προθεσμίες. Ειδικότερα σε ότι αφορά την αδειοδότηση και εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστημάτων, ενδεχομένως να παρουσιασθούν καθυστερήσεις στην υλοποίηση των έργων υποδομής δικτύου, αφενός λόγω της εμπλοκής αρκετών συναρμόδιων φορέων και αφετέρου λόγω της ομαδοποίησης των Νομών σε διαφορετικές ζώνες. Να επισημανθεί ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο 3431/2006 δίνεται η δυνατότητα αδειοδότησης τυποποιημένων κατασκευών κεραιών με Απόφαση του Υπουργού Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών, γεγονός που θα διευκολύνει σημαντικά από πλευράς χρόνου την υλοποίηση του έργου, καθιστώντας ευχερέστερη την αδειοδότηση των κεραιοσυστημάτων. Τέλος, η ΕΕΤΤ πρόκειται να προβεί σε σχετική εισήγηση προς το Υπουργείο Μεταφορών και Επικοινωνιών που θα αφορά την έκδοση Υπουργικής Απόφασης για μεταβίβαση ή/και εκμίσθωση δικαιώματος χρήσης συχνοτήτων. 
> 
> 3. ΕΙ∆ΙΚΕΣ ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΕΙΣ – Ο∆ΗΓΟΣ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ (ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ) 
> • *Προτείνεται να αποθαρρυνθούν προτάσεις που για την υλοποίηση του έργου προβλέπουν χρήση των ελεύθερων ζωνών ραδιοσυχνοτήτων (2.4 GHz και 5.4 GHz).* Η χρήση των ζωνών αυτών και από άλλους παρόχους ιδιαίτερα στα μεγάλα ∆ημοτικά ∆ιαμερίσματα θα επιφέρει φασματικό κορεσμό, που θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την μείωση της ποιότητας της παρεχόμενης υπηρεσίας. Επιπρόσθετα, η χρήση των ζωνών αυτών, δεν συντελεί στην ανάπτυξη νέων υποδομών ούτε συνεισφέρει αποτελεσματικά στην τόνωση του ανταγωνισμού. 
> • Να σημειωθεί ότι χρήση της Τεχνολογίας ΙΕΕΕ 802.16 (WiMax) μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί μόνο στις ζώνες 2.4 GHz, 3.5 GHz και 5.4 GHz. Η ζώνη των 3.5 GHz ανήκει σε αδειοδοτημένους παρόχους για παροχή υπηρεσιών Σταθερής Ασύρματης Πρόσβασης (συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της νομαδικής χρήσης). Επισημαίνουμε ότι με βάση το ισχύον κανονιστικό πλαίσιο δεν επιτρέπεται η παροχή κινητών υπηρεσιών WiMax στη ζώνη 3.5 GHz και συνεπώς δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν προτάσεις που περιλαμβάνουν κινητικότητα (mobility) στα 3.5 GHz. 
> ...

----------


## nvak

> Γιατί, περιμένατε ότι θα έβγαινε μια λύση κομένη και ραμένη στα μέτρα μας μόνο για εμάς που θα μας καθιστούσε κράτος εν κράτη στις συχνότητες ?


Δεν περιμέναμε αυτό, αλλά δεν περιμέναμε και την πλήρη απελευθέρωση χωρίς καμία ουσιαστική προστασία της μπάντας. Αισθάνθηκα έκπληξη όταν το πρωτάκουσα και γ' αυτό ζητήσαμε την υιοθέτηση έστω κάποιων απο τα RFCs μας.

Θεμιτός ο στόχος της διάδωσης της ευρυζωνικότητας, αυτό άλλωστε επιθυμούμε όλοι, αλλά χωρίς στοιχειώδη εποπτεία, ο στόχος δεν θα επιτευχθεί λόγω καταστροφής της μπάντας. 
Το μοντέλλο του AWMN δεν είναι άσχημο. Ίσως είναι το μόνο επιτυχημένο. Περίμενα να υιοθετηθεί και με μερικές βελτιώσεις να υποστηριχθεί. 
Ευρυζωνικότητα με απλή αντικατάσταση των μισθωμένων του OTE μεσω ασύρματων ζεύξεων, όπου αυτές είναι δυνατές, γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν επιτυγχάνεται...

----------

